# Nikon D7000 VS. D800



## D-B-J (Jul 31, 2014)

I want to start a thread for all the differences and similarities I can find between the D7000 and the D800.  First, a picture of the bodies themselves.  More info to come.




Old VS. New by f_one_eight, on Flickr



First Impressions (8/1):
The D800 is chunkier.  But in a nice way.  Without a grip, the D800 is a lot more comfortable in the hands than the D7000.  The D7000 is almost a "toy" compared to the D800.  It's smaller, lighter, slimmer, etc.  Personally, I'm a fan of the ergonomics of the D800.  It's comfortable, balances well with larger lenses (80-200 zooms), etc.  My only initial gripe is that the mode switch (to change between M, P, S, A) is a bit of a reach for my pointer finger.  Not to the point where I can't reach, but close to being that.  The set of the ISO, BKT, WB, and QUAL buttons on the top left are really nice--much rather the placement here than on the back of the D7000 by the LCD.  The viewfinder is BRIGHT, and FULL--plenty of info, love the added focus points, and all the different types of AF you can choose.  Single, singly with 9 surrounding, 21 surrounding, etc.  Which leads me to my last point, for now.  This camera is really really customizable.  Almost everything can be changed--you can even set the shutter button to record video!

Stay tuned--more to come. 


Jake



High-ISO and Detail Comparisons

Nikon D7000, Tokina 11-16, f11, 11mm, 1/125, ISO 320 (edited)


_DSC2031-2 by f_one_eight, on Flickr


Nikon D7000, Tokina 11-16, f11, 11mm, 1/125, ISO 320 (unedited)


_DSC2031 by f_one_eight, on Flickr


D800, Tokina 11-16, f11, 16mm, 1/125, ISO 320 (edited)


_RSP4862-2 by f_one_eight, on Flickr

D800, Tokina 11-16, f11, 16mm, 1/125, ISO 320 (unedited)


_RSP4862 by f_one_eight, on Flickr

Nikon D7000, 16-35 f4, f7.1, 16mm, 1/100, ISO 6400 (unedited)


_DSC2037 by f_one_eight, on Flickr


Nikon D800, 16-35 f4, f7.1, 24mm, 1/100, ISO 6400 (unedited)


_RSP4865 by f_one_eight, on Flickr



For the following Screenshots, all RSP photos are the D800, and the DSC photos are the D7000.  Comparing the above photos at 1:1




Screen Shot 2014-08-05 at 1.50.44 PM by f_one_eight, on Flickr



Screen Shot 2014-08-05 at 1.51.02 PM by f_one_eight, on Flickr



Screen Shot 2014-08-05 at 1.51.29 PM by f_one_eight, on Flickr



Screen Shot 2014-08-05 at 1.52.00 PM by f_one_eight, on Flickr



Screen Shot 2014-08-05 at 1.52.13 PM by f_one_eight, on Flickr



Screen Shot 2014-08-05 at 1.52.47 PM by f_one_eight, on Flickr



To me, the clear winner is the D800.  There's more detail in the shadows, more detail at 1:1, less noise at higher ISO's, more detail in the highlights, etc.  In all ways the D800 is the winner.  When editing, you are able to bring back more info/detail in the highlights and shadows, etc.  

I've been shooting the D800 for about 4 days now, and it keeps blowing me away.  The detail is impressive, sharpness and clarity is unparalleled, and the camera is just a JOY to use.  I don't regret the upgrade in any ways at all.  Hope the photo's/info helps!


----------



## ruifo (Jul 31, 2014)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 31, 2014)

ruifo said:


> Looking forward to it!



I may end up being heavily biased towards the D800... As a forewarning...


----------



## Braineack (Aug 1, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> ruifo said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to it!
> ...





jeez I wonder why...


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 1, 2014)

Braineack said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > ruifo said:
> ...



Haha


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 1, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> I want to start a thread for all the differences and similarities I can find between the D7000 and the D800.  First, a picture of the bodies themselves.  More info to come.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the d7000 is a larger body with a significantly larger F Mount  :mrgreen:

oops .. photos aren't equal .. my mistake


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 1, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > I want to start a thread for all the differences and similarities I can find between the D7000 and the D800.  First, a picture of the bodies themselves.  More info to come.
> ...



Not quite. The D7000 was shot with the D800 and 85mil, and the D800 was shot with the D7000 and 50mil.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 1, 2014)

Added initial reactions:


----------



## Braineack (Aug 1, 2014)

I'd much rather have that mode button than having to use my left hand hand to push the lock button and turn the wheel to change shooting mode on my D600.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 1, 2014)

Braineack said:


> I'd much rather have that mode button than having to use my left hand hand to push the lock button and turn the wheel to change shooting mode on my D600.


Me too.  Though on the d7000 I was able to change it without taking my eye off the eyepiece.  On the d600 the lock requires me to use some good pressure to change it.  Of course the complaint with the d7000 was that ppl were accidentally changing the mode because there wasn't a lock.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 1, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > I'd much rather have that mode button than having to use my left hand hand to push the lock button and turn the wheel to change shooting mode on my D600.
> ...



I agree that it's much simpler. Not an issue, just something to get used to. 

Jake


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 1, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...


I'd rather have the mode button though  :/
this makes me want to look at a used pro body again ... d700, etc.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 1, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



DO IT.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 1, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > D-B-J said:
> ...


ONLY if you are buying ...


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 1, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...




NO, MY DEAR.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 1, 2014)

I want the D800 that's actually a D600 (ie, everything the D800 offers but the 24MP sensor), or what the Df should have been.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 1, 2014)

Braineack said:


> I want the D800 that's actually a D600 (ie, everything the D800 offers but the 24MP sensor), or what the Df should have been.



Wouldn't it be be nice to customize DSLR's...


----------



## bc_steve (Aug 1, 2014)

Yep.  Replaceable and interchangable parts.  Imagine how much bigger of gear nerds we'd all become...


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 1, 2014)

Braineack said:


> I want the D800 that's actually a D600 (ie, everything the D800 offers but the 24MP sensor), or what the Df should have been.


I'd rather have the d4s features with an attachable grip ... faster FPS, more buffer, etc. for the same price as the d600.


----------



## bc_steve (Aug 1, 2014)

if we're playing that game, I want it all.  For free.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 1, 2014)

bc_steve said:


> Yep.  Replaceable and interchangable parts.  Imagine how much bigger of gear nerds we'd all become...



Maybe one day....


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 1, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > I want the D800 that's actually a D600 (ie, everything the D800 offers but the 24MP sensor), or what the Df should have been.
> ...



But with a 24MP sensor.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 5, 2014)

Added High ISO and Detail comparisons!!


----------



## chuasam (Aug 5, 2014)

No, the 36Mp sensor in the D810 is simply phenomenal.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 5, 2014)

chuasam said:


> No, the 36Mp sensor in the D810 is simply phenomenal.



The best sensor I'VE ever used, I should say.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 5, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > No, the 36Mp sensor in the D810 is simply phenomenal.
> ...



I think it's time you put down the d800, and pick up your d7000 again.  :lmao:


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 5, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > chuasam said:
> ...



Never!


----------



## jaomul (Aug 5, 2014)

This thread will only make people want to upgrade whether or not they have a real need to.


----------



## chuasam (Aug 5, 2014)

Where I work, I have access to almost any camera I want. The only sensor I would consider forgoing the D810 sensor for is the one in the D4s. That being said, I rushed my D810 upgrade because my girlfriend wanted to borrow my D700 to use as a remote camera at the World Equestrian Games and Rescue 2014 in France.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 5, 2014)

jaomul said:


> This thread will only make people want to upgrade whether or not they have a real need to.



Is that bad?


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 5, 2014)

chuasam said:


> Where I work, I have access to almost any camera I want. The only sensor I would consider forgoing the D810 sensor for is the one in the D4s. That being said, I rushed my D810 upgrade because my girlfriend wanted to borrow my D700 to use as a remote camera at the World Equestrian Games and Rescue 2014 in France.



Must be nice. I don't have that kind of access, or funds.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 5, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > This thread will only make people want to upgrade whether or not they have a real need to.
> ...


Yeah, because they'll be asking you for advice


----------



## jaomul (Aug 5, 2014)

Is it bad? Depends on bank balance I suppose


----------



## chuasam (Aug 5, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > Where I work, I have access to almost any camera I want. The only sensor I would consider forgoing the D810 sensor for is the one in the D4s. That being said, I rushed my D810 upgrade because my girlfriend wanted to borrow my D700 to use as a remote camera at the World Equestrian Games and Rescue 2014 in France.
> ...



We are both professional photographers. She shoots for Corbis and I shoot mostly for talent agencies. We've found that the way to compete with free and über low priced fauxtographers is to upgrade your gear, raise your prices and explain the difference to clients. Getting an agency is also very helpful so that you can let the scheduling and billing be someone else's work. Shooting for a stock/news agency gives you a measure of legitimacy when it comes to access.

To answer the original question: neither. Both the D7100 and D810 provide a significant improvement over their predecessors. 

As for making people buy new gear, Nikon had a 30% shrinkage in camera deliveries from 2013 to 2014. I'm just doing my part to help them


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 5, 2014)

chuasam said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > chuasam said:
> ...



Sounds like a sweet deal.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 6, 2014)

Morning bump for those who may have missed the added info.


----------

